# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه خواجه نصیر

## moein7tl

تبریک به همه دوستانی که از رتبشون راضی هستند، در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر نوشتم، فکر می کنم بد نباشه کسایی که می خواند انتخاب رشته کنند بخونند.

در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر(لینک)

اگر سوالی در مورد دانشگاه داشتید خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## T!G3R

> تبریک به همه دوستانی که از رتبشون راضی هستند، در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر نوشتم، فکر می کنم بد نباشه کسایی که می خواند انتخاب رشته کنند بخونند.
> 
> در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر(لینک)
> 
> اگر سوالی در مورد دانشگاه داشتید خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم


سلام دوست عزیز
من2 سوال در مورد خودت و دانشگاه دارم :Yahoo (35): 
داداش خودتم اونجا درس میخونی؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (117): 
استاداش چجورین؟؟ خوبن؟البته میدونم دانشگاه مطرحیه ولی بالاخره در هر دانشگاهی استاد بد هم پیدا میشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشی داداش
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sinashan

با سلام
من سال 92 دانشگاه خواجه نصیر قبول شدم اگر سوالی دارید خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم

----------


## sinashan

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من2 سوال در مورد خودت و دانشگاه دارم
> داداش خودتم اونجا درس میخونی؟؟
> استاداش چجورین؟؟ خوبن؟البته میدونم دانشگاه مطرحیه ولی بالاخره در هر دانشگاهی استاد بد هم پیدا میشه
> موفق باشی داداش
> بای


دوست عزیز در مورد استاد ها میشه گفت در مجموع دانشگاه خواجه نصیر کادر علمی قوی و خوبی داره به خصوص تو یه سری رشته ها مثل برق که نزدیک 64 نفر هیئت علمی داره که 13 تاش استاد تمام هستن یا تو مکانیک که آدمای شاخ زیاد داره،هیمنطور عمران،نقشه برداری یا هوافضا.اساتید شناخته شده هم کم نداشته مثل دکتر عارف که تا چند سال پیش تدریس میکردن یا دکتر زنگنه(وزیر نفت فعلی) که از سال 56 عضو هیئت علمی دانشکده عمران هستن و همچنین یکی از اساتید عمران سال قبل به عنوان وزیر علوم به مجلس معرفی شد که رد صلاحیتش کردن(دکتر احمدی دانش).دکتر خاکی صدیق رییس فعلی دانشگاه که استاد مهندس برجسته برق ایران هستش.اما تو بعضی رشته ها مثل کامپیوتر به دلیل جوون بودن دانشکده اساتید به نسبت کمتر هستند ولی بیشترشون جوان و با انگیزن و از نخبه ها به حساب میان.استاد بد هم اگه منظورت سخت گیر و نمره نده(!) هست آره خب این همه جا پیدا میشه خواجه نصیرم کم نداره در این زمینه  :Yahoo (4): )) باز سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## darkman

امسال خواجه نصیر خوابگاه میده ؟؟

----------


## MoAs

جو و فضای دانشگاه نسبت به سایر دانشگاه های هم تراز چطوره؟

----------


## sinashan

> امسال خواجه نصیر خوابگاه میده ؟؟


والا هر سال میگن تعهد نداریم ولی تا حالا دیده نشده دانشجوی های شهرای دیگه(مثل خودم) بی خوابگاه بمونن.البته به بچه های حومه مثلا کرج و اسلامشهر و اینا بعد تکمیل ظرفیت خوابگاه اختصاص میدن ولی بقیه صد در صد اسکان میگیرن

----------


## sinashan

> جو و فضای دانشگاه نسبت به سایر دانشگاه های هم تراز چطوره؟


منظورت از جو چه جور جویه؟جو دوستی؟جو درس خوندن یا مثلا جو سیاسی و این حرفا.اینو اول بگو تا بگم برات  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MoAs

> منظورت از جو چه جور جویه؟جو دوستی؟جو درس خوندن یا مثلا جو سیاسی و این حرفا.اینو اول بگو تا بگم برات


شما هر چی که میدونی بیشتر بگی بهتره.
منظورم اینه مثلا شنیدم جو تهران شدیدا سیاسیه.یا شریف فقط خرخونی.یا عبم و صنعت نسبتا مذهبیه.خواستم بدونم جو خواجه نصیر و امیر کبیر چطوره.
یه سوال دیگه داشتم تو رشته شما کدوم دانشگاه از لحاظ اساتید و امکانات بهتره؟شریف؟تهران؟امیر؟علم  وصنعت؟...

----------


## sinashan

> شما هر چی که میدونی بیشتر بگی بهتره.
> منظورم اینه مثلا شنیدم جو تهران شدیدا سیاسیه.یا شریف فقط خرخونی.یا عبم و صنعت نسبتا مذهبیه.خواستم بدونم جو امیر کبیر چطوره.
> یه سوال دیگه داشتم تو رشته شما کدوم دانشگاه از لحاظ اساتید و امکانات بهتره؟شریف؟تهران؟امیر؟علم  وصنعت؟...


آره تقریبا درسته که تهران سیاسیه و شریف خرخونی،علم و صنعت دقیق اطلاع ندارم(البته یه چیزایی میدونم ولی گفتنش صلاح نیس خطریه!). جو امیرکبیرو میدونم سیاسی شدید داره مذهبی هم داره،خواجه نصیرم میشه گفت خنثی هست تقریبا! یعنی جو سیاسیش واقعا کمه البته یه اتفاقاتی هم در گذشته افتاده ولی الان چند ساله همه چی آرومه  :Yahoo (1):  از نظر درس خوندن میشه  گفت حدود 80 درصد بچه ها واقعا درس میخونن و تلاش میکنن. حالا یه سری فقط به قصد نمره و معدل بالا(که یه امتیازی بشه براشون) یه عده هم هستن که واقعا درسو برای فهمیدن میخونن و در مجموع میشه گفت جو درس خونی حاکمه به خصوص اینو تو خوابگاه خیلی خوب میشه حس کرد.
تو کامپیوتر هم به نظر من اول شریفه،بعد امیرکبیر و تهران.علم و صنعت هم تو چند سال گذشته خوب رشد کرده ولی هنوز عقبه. خواجه هم بعد ایناس که البته همونجور که گفتم دانشکده کامپیوتر واقعا نوپاست و حالا احتیاج به کار بیشتر داره(حدود ده دوازده ساله تاسیس شده فک کنم) ولی بچه ها تو مسابقات مختلف مثل ای سی ام،ایران اپن یا شریف کاپ مقام آوردن. بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم خوشحال میشم کمک کنم

----------


## sepanta1990

> تبریک به همه دوستانی که از رتبشون راضی هستند، در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر نوشتم، فکر می کنم بد نباشه کسایی که می خواند انتخاب رشته کنند بخونند.
> 
> در مورد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر(لینک)
> 
> اگر سوالی در مورد دانشگاه داشتید خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم


سلام دوست عزیز
خیلی خوبه که اطلاعاتتون رو بدون تعصب در اختیار بچه ها قرار دادین

متاسفانه بعضیا بخاطر نداشتن اطلاعات کامل یا از روی تعصب به دانشگاه یا رشته شون بچه ها رو گمراه میکنن.

----------

